
Popular extension Stylish has a new privacy policy. Two million users affected. - ergot
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/software//2-million-users-impacted-by-new-data-collection-policy-in-stylish-browser-add-on/
======
detaro
the URL submitted has a "/" to many, correct one:
[https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/software/2-million-
use...](https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/software/2-million-users-
impacted-by-new-data-collection-policy-in-stylish-browser-add-on/)

